# Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!



## Galina (23. Juni 2009)

Das ist unser Teich!
Nach mehr als 2 jähriger Bauzeit in Eigenregie ist ein Kindheitstraum wahr geworden.
Hier ein paar Fotos vom Baubeginn bis zur Fertigstellung.
Daten:
Schwimmteich ca. 100. 000 Liter
Größe: Gesamtanlage 300m², Wasser 120m²
Tiefe: bis 3m
Technik: 2 Oase Pumpen, für Quelle und Bachlauf 16000l/h, für Klärteich 8000l/h, Skimmer, 4 CO2 Sprudler, 
4 Unterwasserlichter

lg, Galina und Markus

 
Die Baugrube. Dort soll unser Traum entstehen!
 
Die ersten 20 Tonnen von 170 Tonnen Natursteinen (Grünschiefer) wurden geliefert.
 
Jeder Stein wurde einzeln auf der Folie verlegt. Diese Platte hat ca. 7 Tonnen. Es wurde dazu ein 28to Bagger benötigt.
 
Die Stiege und ein Stück Bachlauf sind schon erkennbar.
 
Der Aushub des Schwimmbereiches beginnt. Die 
Bodenverhältnisse sind denkbar schlecht. Es ist felsig und es muss sogar geschremt werden.
 
Der Schwimmbereich bekommt eine Bodenplatte und wird danach ausgemauert.
 
 
Die Quelle und der Bachlauf werden gestaltet. Die Höhendifferenz zwischen Boden Schwimmbereich und Quelle beträgt 6m.
 
Die Folie (Sikaplan) wird Stück für Stück verschweißt.
 
So sieht das Projekt von unserem Hausdach aus. Der Schwimmbereich ist bereits geflutet.
 
Alle Zonen sind geflutet. Der rechte Teichrand ist noch nicht fertig. Hier folgt noch ein Pflanzenfiter mit einer weiteren Quelle. Die Bepflanzung ist noch recht spärlich.
 
Endlich fertig und alles funktioniert! Unser Traum ist wahr geworden.


----------



## MichaelHX (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo ihr Beiden,

das kann ich mir vorstellen das dieses Projekt einen so langen
Zeitraum in Anspruch genommen hat.

Wahnsinnsanlage - einfach traumhaft. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## orcanet (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

:shock boahhhh sensationell!!! Bin sehr gespannt, wie das in einem Jahr ausschaut aber jetzt schon wirklich atemberaubend - tolle Anlage


----------



## Luna-ch (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo

soooo schön - das ist ja ein Traum geworden - Kompliment 

Jetzt hoffen wir nur noch auf einen guten Sommer :beeten

Gruss
Conny


----------



## Galina (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Vielen Dank für euere Komplimente! War wirklich verdammt viel Arbeit! Werde noch ein paar Fotos reinstellen!
lg, Galina und Markus


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Unglaublich schön


----------



## unicorn (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Wahnsinn!

Die Mühe wurde wirklich belohnt - wann kann ich kommen?


----------



## newbee (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo 
Ich kann einfach nur
Mir fehlen fast die Worte sehr sehr schön

Werde die Bilder heute Abend mal meiner besseren Hälfte zeigen  so gfanz ohne hintergedanken


----------



## Galina (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo! Hier sind ein paar neue Fotos!
Ich habe Sie nach Monat und Jahr sortiert!
 
In diesem Steinbruch wurden die Steine einzeln ausgesucht! Juli 2007
 
So hat es dann zuhause ausgesehen (2 Lieferungen). 
Juli 2007
 
Ein sehr seltens Stück (3,70m lang).
Juli 2007
 
 
 
 
Die Quelle (Nahaufnahmen Juli 2007)
 
2 von 4 Brücken mit Skimmer.
 
 
Die Badesaison ist eröffnet! (Juni 2008)
 
Im Hochsommer beschatte ich den Teich mit einem Sonnensegel, da er ganzen Tag in der Sonne liegt. Denoch besuchen uns Schwalben zum Trinken.
 
August 2008
 
Endlich ist das Klärbecken mit Quelle fertig.
Mai 2009
 
Der lange Bachlauf ist beflanzt und bemoost.
Mai 2009
 
Mai 2009
 
 
Das Geburtstagskind bekommt verspätet eine Steinlaterne.
Juni 2009

lg, Galina und Markus


----------



## Galina (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo! 
Dieses Foto möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten!
Einen 3,50m hohen Sprung von unserer Terasse.
 

lg, Galina und Markus


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Ein Jammer das es kein Koiteich ist  Wie toll würde das denn wohl aussehen :beeten


----------



## Christian und Frauke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

:evilich bin nicht neidisch:evil


----------



## Christian und Frauke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo Galina und Markus,
nicht das mich noch jemand falsch versteht
Das war ironisch gemeint.
Genial euer Teichich platze gleich vor Neid:evil


----------



## margit (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo

Bin wieder mal so reingeschneit und ich kann mich den anderen nur anschliessen, echt ein Traumteich


----------



## Galina (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Lieber Koi-Uwe!
Bitte keine Fische! 
Wir schwimmen ja eh schon täglich drinnen!
lg


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Servus Galina

Herzlich Willkommen

Aber Uwe hat recht .... mit Koi darin schwimmen, hätte was 

Euer Schwimmteich ... Wahnsinn ... wer hat den geplant 

Nehme mal an Ihr beide 

Hut ab


----------



## Galina (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo Digi Cat!
Meine Frau, ein guter Bekannter, ich und viele Bücher waren die Architekten.
Die vorhandenen Natursteine haben dann die Form ergegeben. Wenn du 2-3 Meter lange Platten hast, ergibt sich nach jedem Stein eine neue Situation, die du vorher nicht klar bemessen kannst.
Von Anfang war klar, dass der Teich ein japanisches Aussehen haben soll mit vielen Steinen im Wasser.
Eine Quelle mit Bachlauf, Brücken und der ausgemauerte Schwimmbereich waren auch fix.
Auch der Hang gab vieles vor. So mussten wir doch ca.
3,50m an Höhe überbrücken (ohne Absturzsicherung!)
Außerdem sind wir riesige Kroatien Fans und daher mussten die Steine einfach in den Garten.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Servus



> Von Anfang war klar, dass der Teich ein japanisches Aussehen haben soll


Gerade eben würden sich Koi anbieten 

Wir sind auch mit 45cm Goldorfen geschwommen, ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art 
Aber auch mit einer __ Ringelnatter, Teichfröschen und Co.

Wie muß es sich erst mit 70-80cm Koi anfühlen, die auch Handzahm werden 

Unbeschreiblich, ist wie mit Delphinen schwimmen *schwärm*


----------



## Galina (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Muss toll sein, aber wir wollen keine künstlichen Filter, Futter oder Schlammabsauger im Teich. Wir haben klares Wasser und Bodensicht und das bei 3m Wassertiefe. Wir sehen jeden Kieselstein am Boden. Kois scheiden doch sehr viel aus und trüben dadurch das Wasser - wir können uns das schwer vorstellen dies einzutauschen.
Eher habe ich an __ Moderlieschen, Stichling oder Bitterlinge gedacht, die ich nicht füttern muss.


----------



## unicorn (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

aber die kackern doch auch?


----------



## undi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Kann man denn in eurem Teich wirklich so unbedenklich schwimmen?

Wenn man einen Pool hat, muss man den doch sogar abdecken, Chlor beisetzenu usw...

Habt ihr keine Angst, dass ihr euch was einfangt?

@Digicat: Mit einer Schlange schwimmen? Iiihh, wenn ich die nur von weitem sehen würde, würde ich nichtmal mehr in die Nähe vom Teich gehn


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Servus Alex, Servus Galina

@ Alex: Naja, die __ Ringelnatter ist, sobald wir im Teich waren, geflüchtet . Also nicht richtig mit uns geschwommen 

@ Galina: Bin schon gespannt wie lange Ihr klares Wasser ohne Filter haben werdet . Denn ...
 
Schaut mir nach zu wenigen Pflanzen aus (es sollten zumindest 1/3 besser 1/2 der Fläche als Regenerationsfläche bereit stehen), vorallem wenn Ihr auch noch an einen Fischbesatz nachdenkt :?
Kommt man mit der Fläche nicht hin, bietet sich ein Pflanzfilter an. Mit Fischbesatz würde ich aber auf einen "künstlichen Filter" nicht verzichten.

Wie man auf dem Foto erkennen kann gibt es einen Skimmer, gibt es auch einen Bodenablaß ). Wie entsorgt Ihr das anfallende Laub/Blüten/Algen/etc.
Im besten Fall über ein Spalt/Siebfilter (Trommel- oder Vliesfilter würde als übertrieben meinen) um den Nährstoffeintrag so gering wie möglich zu halten.


----------



## chriskoi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

WOW !!!! 

Was würde ich alles für solchen einen Teich tun....

Echt ein super großes Kompliment an euch!!!!


----------



## Eckentaler (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

REspekt und Glückwunsch zu Paradies

und ich dachte ich hab mit meinen 25 Tonnen Granit auf meiner Folie  viel verarbeitet

da sind doch 100 Tonnen Steine oder?


----------



## nico1985 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

 aber auf den Foto wo er vom Dach springt, sieht es so aus ob er daneben springt! 
Ach und schöne Badenixen gibts ja bei euch!!


----------



## Galina (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Digicat!
Das Wasser ist jetzt 2 Jahre drinnen. Das Algenaufkommen war bist jetzt sehr gering. Ein paar Fadenalgen habe ich in den heißen Sommermonaten abgefischt. Das liegt wohl am harten Leitungswasser 23°, das ich nachfüllen muss. Längere Regenphasen tun meinem Teich sehr gut.
Von den 120m² ist ca. die Hälfte beflanzt (ohne Klärbecken - Pflanzenfilter, der ca. 8m² groß ist und voll ist mit __ Rohrkolben. Die Unterwasserplanzen kommen ja auch noch dazu. Ich habe nicht mitgezählt, aber es sollten ca. an die 500 Wasserpflanzen im Teich sein, die immer noch ergänzt werden.
Im Pflanzenfilter ist ein Zheolit-Kies Gemisch drinnen, und ich drücke das Wasser von unten über ein Drainagesystem durch die Pflanzenwurzeln. Das Klärbecken hat einen Reinigungsabfluss mit dem die vorhandenen Sedimente bei Bedarf ausspülen kann.

lg, Galina und Markus


----------



## babsi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Der Teich schaut echt klasse aus, stell mir das mit den Steinen total bequem und "kuschelig" warm vor 

Der Sprung schaut allerdings bissi gefährlich aus, gg

L


----------



## Eugen (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hi Galina + Markus

euer Teich ist einfach TOLL !  toll

und bleibt hart, nicht überall wo Wasser ist, müssen bunte Karpfen rein.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Servus Galina

Alles klar 

Die Bilder sind aber kurz nach dem fertigstellen des Teiches ? Gibt es auch aktuelle ?

Sollte ein Pflanzfilter nicht Horizontal durchströmt werden, wenns aber bei dir funktioniert


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

[OT]Servus Eugen

Du hast natürlich Recht .... 

Was macht deine Miniteich-Landschaft im Teich ?[/OT]


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

[OT]


Eugen schrieb:


> und bleibt hart, nicht überall wo Wasser ist, müssen bunte Karpfen rein.



Hast du den Begriff "Koi" jetzt aus einem Wortschatz gelöscht ?  Ist besser so 

[/OT]

Aber ein paar 80 cm Koi würden sich da echt toll drin machen   *hechel*


----------



## unicorn (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

an alle Koi - Fans hier in der Runde:

da hab ich ne andere Idee....
baut euch doch selber so einen Teich


----------



## Galina (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

An Eckentaler!
Es sind 170Tonnen Grünschiefer, die mit Gurten und Ketten mit einem 28to Kettenbagger verlegt wurden. Wir haben den Bagger ganze 2 Monate gebraucht, da das Wetter im Sommer 2007 auch nicht immer das beste war.
Wir haben nämlich einen so lehmigen Boden. Ein paar Tropfen Regen und die Baustelle stand für ein paar Tage still, da der Baager sonst alles kaputt machte.
Ein kleinerer Bagger ist dann im September gekommen und hat die restlichen Steine verlegt. Handleger zwischen 70 und 90kg wurden mit der Hand, Rodel und einem großen Brecheisen verlegt.
Der Arbeitsaufwand und die Kosten waren enorm, aber es hat sich letztendlich ausgezahlt.

lg, Galina und Markus


----------



## Galina (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

An DigiCat (Helmut)!
Werde noch ein paar Fotos reinstellen. Aber am besten schaust du mal sellber vorbei! Wir wohnen nur 1 Autostunde von dir entfernt und würden uns sehr freuen dir unseren Teich persönlich vorzustellen.

Der Pflanzenfilter: Ist leider technisch nicht anderes möglich gewesen, da das Klärbecken höher liegt als das Teichniveu, der Ausfluss aber niedriger. Schwer zu erklären, aber sieh es dir am besten selber an. Nach ausgiebigen Recherchen habe ich einige Unterlagen über funktionierende Pflanzenfilter dieser Bauweise gefunden. Das Problem am Anfangwar, dass wenn ich die Pumpe die den Filter speist ausgeschaltet habe mir es den ganzen Filter entleert hat, da der ja höher liegt.  Mit einer Rückstauklappe habe ich das Problem gelöst.
Fotos von diesem Projekt stelle ich auch hinein.
Lg, Galina und Markus


----------



## Galina (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

An Babsi!
Die Steine sind 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang immer noch warm, also wie ein natürliches Thermarium.
Im Sommer sind sie allerdings auch ganz schön heiß.
Deshalb lasse ich die große Quelle und den Bachlauf auch während der vollen Sonnenstunden nicht laufen, um das Wasser nicht unnötig zu erwärmen.
Der Sprung ist Adrenalin pur, mach ich auch nicht jeden Tag!
lg, Galina und Markus


----------



## babsi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hey, 

das denk ich mir, unsere normalen Kieselsteine und die fürn Weg sind so brenn heiß ^^

Uuuh ich könnt glaub ich nicht wiederstehen - schööönes warmes Wasser 

Lg


----------



## Galina (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Neue Fotos über unsere Beflanzung. Weitere Pflanzen folgen.
 
 
Vorallem die Seerosen müssen noch wachsen!
 
Klärteich und Binsenteil.
 
 
 
__ Iris pseudacorus als Gürtel um den Klärbereich.
 

lg, Galina und Markus


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Servus Galina & Markus

Landsleute  wäre wirklich nicht weit weg 
:sorry das ich nicht viel früher schon in Euer Profil geschaut habe 

Euer Pflanzfilter würde mich sehr interessieren 

Und danke für Deine Erklärung


----------



## Galina (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hier sind Fotos zum Pflanzenfilter:
Daten: 8000l, 1m tief, gefüllt mit untere Schicht 16/32 oberer Schicht Gemisch aus Zeolith und 4/8 Riesel.
Bepflanzt mit 24 schmallblättrigen __ Rohrkolben.
Baubeginn: Juli 2008 bis Mai 2009.
Der Filter läuft jeden Tag 24h.

Aller Anfang ist schwer! Alles wurde händisch ausgegraben und mit eigenem Anhänger weggeführt.
 
 
Ein Fundament wird betoniert und das Becken mit Schallsteinen aufgepflanzt. 
 
Gut erkennbar ist der Einlass und der Reinigungsauslass, der sich später als sehr nützlich erweist, beim Durchschwemmen des Kies.
 
Die Leitung vom Abflussrohr, das in die Zisterne mündet und mit einem Hahn verschlossen ist.
 
Das Verteilersystem. Durch drei verbundene Drainageschläuche wird das Wasser durch den Kies und die Wurzeln der Pflanzen nachoben gedrückt.
 
Der Kies wird händisch gewaschen und eingebracht. Eine tagelange mühevolle Arbeit!
 
 
Die Quelle wird aufgebaut und ein kleiner  Handleger verbaut.
 
 
 
Ein sehr wichtiger kleiner Teil: Die Rückstauklappe! Ohne diese würde der Pflanzenfilter bei nicht eingeschaltener Pumpe entleert werden!
 
Beginn der Beflanzung außen.
 
Fertiggestellt und bewachsen sieht das ganze so aus!
 

Lg, Markus und Galina


----------



## Galina (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

An Babsi und Helmut!
Ihr wohnt ja beide nicht weit weg. Könnt man doch ein kleines Gartenteichforumstreffen machen und einwenig fachsimpeln und natürlich die Steine ausprobieren.

lg, Galina und Markus


----------



## T.I. (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Ein wirklich traumhafter Teich. 
Die Steine passen perfekt und sind richtig schön anzusehen. 
Was kosten denn solche Steine und nach was wird das berechnet? Tonnen?


----------



## Galina (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

An Tim!
Die Steine werden nach Tonnen berechnet. 1 Tonne hat inkl. Transport und Steuer: 40€ gekostet. Mindestabnahme 25 Tonnen.
Das wirkliche teure war der Transport, da die Steine von einem 200km weiten Steinbruch kamen.
lg, Galina und Markus


----------



## bolthar (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo Galina,

tolle Anlage. Wieviel Kilowattstunden pro Jahr werden für den Betrieb benötigt?

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Galina (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

An Ralph!
Das habe ich noch nicht wirklich nachgerechnet. 
Die Oase Pumpe Aquamax Eco pro 16000l läuft nur bei Bedarf, so ca. 2-3 Std. am Tag, wenn ich gerade damit den Skimmer betreibe.
Die Pumpe Aquamax Eco pro 8000l läuft nonstop!
lg,
Galina und Markus


----------



## HaMaKi (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo ihr Beiden,

einfach nur  Was für ein Projekt...!

Viel Spaß in und mit eurem mal ganz anderem, einzigartigen Teich!

Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## fischerl (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

hallo,
der teich ist wahrlich ein traum. gratuliere.

ich hätt noch eine frage zum pflanzenfilter. ihr habt einen "schmutzablass". wie funktioniert der dann im endeffekt?
schließt ihr dann eine stärkere pumpe an zum durchspülen oder wie klappt das?
wir sind am überlegen auch bei unserem schwimmteich so einen durchströmten pflanzenfilter nachträglich anzubauen. und ein schmutzablauf klingt gut. nur die funktion ist mir ein bißl unklar.

danke
fischerl


----------



## paper (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo Galina u. Markus,

dieser Traum ist euch exzellent gelungen! 

Hoffentlich kehrt der Sommer bald retour, damit Ihr die Anlage genießen könnt.

LG aus Kärnten Melitta


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Servus Galina (wer verbirgt sich schreibend dahinter, du Galina oder Markus ? wäre schön wenn ihr getrennt signiert )

Danke für deinen bebilderten Bericht über den Pflanzfilter 

Und ein NÖ/B/W-Teichforumstreffen, wäre ein Hammer 

Vielleicht könntest dich in die Mitgliederkarte < Klick eintragen


----------



## Galina (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

An Fischerl!
Die Pumpe im Teich wird ausgeschaltet. Mit dem Gartenschlauch fülle ich sauberes Wasser an verschiedenen Stellen von oben in den Planzenfilter. Dann öffne ich den Hahn vom Abflussrohr in der Zisterne.
Der Höhenunterschied vom Pflanzenfilteroberfläche bis zum Auslass in der Zisterne beträgt ca. 1,50m. Das Wasser schießt mit ordentlichen Druck in die Zisterne.
lg, Galina und Markus


----------



## Galina (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

An Helmut!
Da wir gleichberechtigte Partner sind und den Teich auch gemeinsam gebaut haben und ihn pflegen , gebe ich immer beide Namen an.
Die Beiträge verfasst Markus.
Habe uns bereits in die Landkarte eingetragen. 
Das Treffen sollten wir konkret machen, da wir Teichbesichtigungen sehr mögen. 
lg, Galina und Markus


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo Galina & Markus!
Alle Wetter - da habt ihr euch aber wirklich einen Traum hingebaut!!!!
War dies euer erster Teichbau?????
Wir "planen" noch, allerdings nur "eine Pfütze" im Vergleich zu eurem Reich
Eva-Maria


----------



## katja (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

 also ich weiß echt nicht, was ihr alle habt, sooo toll ist der teich doch gar nicht 




















er ist FANTASTISCH!!!!!!!!!   der absolute wahnsinn!! da könnt ihr zurecht stolz drauf sein!


----------



## Pammler (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Wenn ich euren Teich sehe, könnte sogar ich (als strikter Schwimmteichgegner und Poolfan) mich zu einem Schwimmteich übereden lassen. Da würde ich sofort reingehen, wenn er über 26°C hätte. Aber vielleicht mach ich ein Teichpool nach eurer Vorlage. Find ich gigantisch und Steine lieb ich ja über alles. Das mit der Steinerwärmung und dem Wasser drüber ist echt ne Alternative zu Solar und Wärmetauscher fürs Pool. Ist wohl erst in paar Jahren geplant aber die Idee so ist hervorragend. Mein Pflanzenteich kommt vorher, spätestens nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Galina (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

An Eva-Maria!
Ja, es war unser erster Teich. Den Wunsch einen eigenen Teich zu haben, hatte ich schon im Alter von 12 Jahren. Gebaut habe ich ihn mit meiner Frau mit 33. 
Doch das warten hat sich ausgezahlt.
lg, Markus und Galina


----------



## Kaje (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Dazu kann ich nur sagen Genial! - Riesen Respekt!


----------



## Galina (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

 Neue Fotos von einem Profi! (www.dp-mediendesign.at) 
Anschauen lohnt sich!!
Weitere Fotos folgen!

lg, Galina & Markus


----------



## Galina (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Noch 1 tolles Foto!
lg, Galina & Markus


----------



## expresser (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo Galina und Markus,

Gratulation zu eurem Paradies!

Wunderschön und ganz nach meinem Geschmack, auch die Fotos.
Wann kann ich einziehen?


----------



## Galina (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Besuchen Ja , einziehen Nein!


----------



## Lichti (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Moin,

Wow eine menge Arbeit aber ich muß sagen 

Einfach Traumhaft , super toll .........


----------



## Gabberkoi (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Mhhh !!! Was soll ich drauf sagen .

HAMMER !!!!!

Wirklich ein Traum !!!

LG Sveni


----------



## danyvet (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

AUS! WEG! Keine Fotos mehr!!! Das ist ja soooo gemein!!!! Uns soooo neidisch zu machen mit eurem Paradies!!!




Im Ernst.  Es ist einfach nur traumhaft *seufz* 


Ich will auch sowaaaaas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danyvet (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

.... andererseits.....


das Geld, das ihr da sicher reingesteckt habt..... ich glaub, ich bin zufrieden mit dem, was ich hab 

aber wunderschön und zum träumen ist es trotzdem!!!


----------



## Atze110 (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

genial!
Wunderschön!

Beste Grüße
Tobi


----------



## hipsu (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Wow einfach traumhaft 


Ich glaub ich mach nächstes Jahr Urlaub in Östereich


----------



## Aristocat (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Also echt jetzt! Ihr solltet Euch was schämen uns Profanteichlingen derart den Mund wässrig zu machen!!

Im Ernst! 
EUER TEICH IST DER ABSOLUTE HAMMER!!!!!!


----------



## Galina (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos vom Sommer 2009!
Der Teich und wir haben Ihn sehr gut verbracht.


----------



## Galina (26. Okt. 2009)

*Herbstimpressionen 2009!*

So sieht unser Teich im Herbst aus! 
Fotos gemacht am 25.10.2009.
Liebe Grüße,
Markus & Galina


----------



## Digicat (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Servus Galina & Markus

Naja, bei dem schönen Wetter gestern ... da kann man immer gute Bilder machen 

Im Ernst .... Wahnsinn ... 

Ja, der Herbst hat was ... 

 für die schönen Bilder

Liebe Grüsse aus Grünbach am Schneeberg
Helmut


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Aber bei dem schönen Teich kannst auch ne Einwegkamera nehmen, werden trotzdem gute Bilder 

Klasse  Sieht echt toll aus


----------



## danyvet (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Mich frisst der Neid!!!!! *heul*

zum Glück wohn ich nicht in der Nähe, sonst hättet ihr mich ständig am Zaun hängen *lol*


----------



## Galina (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo!
Du wohnst doch nur ca. 30km entfernt! Übrigens ist unser Teich von der Straße nicht einsehbar! 
Wir haben ihn nämlich hinter unserem Haus gut versteckt. 
Liebe Grüße aus Maria Anzbach!
Markus & Galina


----------



## Galina (10. Jan. 2010)

*Winterimpressionen 2010!*

So sieht es bei uns im Winter aus! 
Dank Teichheizer, Luftsprudler und Sauna kann man 365 Tag im Jahr "schwimmen". 

Liebe Grüße,
Galina & Markus


----------



## Alexandros (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo,

wunderschön 
Respekt für die Gestaltung, das könnt ich niemals ohne kreative Hilfe


----------



## Galina (23. Jan. 2010)

*Eis frei!!*

Trotz anhaltender Frostperiode mit Tageshöchsttemperaturen von -5 Grad und Nachtemp. von -15 Grad gefriert ein kleiner Teil unseres Teiches nicht zu!
Das Geheimnis: Ein Teichheizer und warme Luft, die vom geheizten Keller in den Teich gepumpt wird!
Diese Umstände lassen auf ein gutes Frühjahr hoffen. 

Liebe Grüße,
Markus & Galina


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Servus Galina & Markus

Und .... hat der Teich den Winter gut überstanden und konntet Ihr am vergangenen Freitag, den 30.04.2010 (30°C in der Sonne) schon "anbaden"


----------



## Galina (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo!
Bei uns schaut alles soweit gut aus! Die Pflanzen entwickeln sich nach dem Winter gut.
Baden waren wir nur nach der Sauna, da ich seit 1 Woche ziemlich verkühlt bin!
Aktuelle Fotos folgen!
lg, Markus


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Servus Markus

Danke für die Info 

Und ... baldige Besserung 

Freue mich schon auf die neuen Bilder


----------



## Galina (14. Mai 2010)

*Fotos vom Mai 2010!*

Anbei Fotos von unserem Teich und Garten vom 13.05.2010.
Liebe Grüße,
Markus & Galina


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Servus Galina & Markus

Poahhhhh ... es immer schön Eure Bilde anzuschauen ... einfach herrlich 

Eure Deko, das Teichumfeld .... läßt mich in Gedanken an einen Koi-Teich denken ... wann ziehen die ersten ein


----------



## Aquabernd (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo ihr beide,
Das ist ja echt ein Traum. Echt spitzen klasse.
glg bernd


----------



## johsi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Wahnsinn! SUPERKLASSE EUER TEICH 

lg Johannes


----------



## hoboo34 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Ich bin nicht neidisch...Ich bin nicht neidisch...Ich bin nicht neidisch...Ich bin nicht neidisch...Ich bin nicht neidisch...Ich bin nicht neidisch...Ich bin nicht neidisch...Ich bin nicht neidisch...Ich bin nicht neidisch...Ich bin nicht neidisch...Ich bin nicht neidisch...Ich bin nicht neidisch...Ich bin nicht neidisch... 

Das ist ja mal eine mega-hyper-super-galaktisch-brutalst-geile Anlage.
Da würde mich keiner mehr ins Büro oder sonstwohin bringen. SPITZENKLASSE. Gut gemacht.


----------



## Kaje (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Schöner gehts glaube ich kaum!


----------



## MarioNino (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Na bumm .... Gesagt wurde hier eh schon alles. Irre....

Also ihr Beiden. Ich schätz ein Ösi Teichtreffen wird wohl bei Euch mal stattfinden 

LG aus Kärnten
Mario


----------



## Pammler (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*



Suuuuper! Die vieeelen Steine, ist echt


----------



## Testpilot (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Selten so einen schönen Schwimteich gesehen, alle Achtung wirklich 1 + mit Sternchen!!


----------



## Galina (6. Juni 2010)

*Vielen Dank für die Komplimente!*

Hier sind aktuelle Fotos von heute!
War ja wirklich ein schöner heißer Tag zum Relaxen und Baden.
Hoffe Ihr habt ihn auch so genossen wir wir! 
lg,
Markus & Galina


----------



## johsi (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo Markus & Galina,

ich bin immer wieder begeistert und hab Euren Thread mal bewertet.

Natürlich 5 von 5

Gruß Johannes


----------



## danyvet (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Sooooo schöööön!!!
Frag mich immer, wie das mit so wenigen Pflanzen so schön klar ist bei euch! Vermutlich durch den Filter, oder? Unglaublich, einfach wirklich ein Traum! *seufz*


----------



## rss (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Es gibt nur eine Beschreibung, die hier zutrifft: HAMMER-GEIL! 

Ich überlege gerade, woher ich die Kohle kriege, um unseren Teich zu vergrössern .. :beten


----------



## reinr (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo,

aber Kinder habt ihr noch keine, oder?
Ich wette wenn es so weit ist und die ersten alt genug sind, kommt ihr noch ne Rutsche am bauen, von der 2. Etage abwärts!

Schöne Anlage!

MfG Reiner


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

oki

Hallo Galina, hallo Markus,

.......mir fehlen fast echt die Worte.....WAHNSINN,GIGANTISCH,GEIL,WUNDERSCHÖN,ATEMBERAUBEND..............Ich glaube wir müßen auch mal Urlaub in Österreich machen.

Ihr habt euch wirklich ein Paradies auf Erden geschaffen.
Wenn man am Ende dann das Resultat sieht ist auch der ganze Schweiß, Ärger,Mukelkater u.s.w. wieder vergessen.

Übrigens wunderschöne Fotos



Gruß aus dem hohen Norden

Thomas


----------



## tk8574 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo Ihr zwei, mich würde mal interessieren wie es mit der Sicherheit aussieht. Mein Teich ist im Garten, aber "öffentlich" zugänglich. Jetzt sagen viele, ich brauch einen Zaun, damit niemand drin ertrinkt? Was sagt ihr dazu?
Liebe Grüße Thomas


----------



## Galina (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo Thomas!
Die Frage haben wir uns eigentlich noch gar nicht gestellt. Von Außen (Straße, Nachbarwiese,...) ist der Teich nicht einsehbar. Also weiß eigentlich niemand, dass wir einen Teich haben (bis auf euch hier!). Das Grundstück ist auch eingezäunt. Von offizieller Seite (Gemeinde) brauchten wir eine Absturzsicherung. Das haben wir durch mehrere Abstufungen gestaltet.
lg, Markus


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Servus Markus

Gibts wieder ein Bilder update ...... Bitte, ich sehe mir Euren Teich immer gerne an


----------



## Galina (5. Juli 2010)

*Wasser vom 05.07.2010!*

Hallo!
Vielen, vielen Dank für euer Interesse an unserem Teich! 
Hier sind wieder ein paar aktuelle Fotos:
lg, Galina & Markus


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Servus Galina & Markus

Danke für die schönen Bilder 

Wie immer eine Augenweide .... und Ihr habt unverschämt klares Wasser


----------



## Olli.P (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hi,

tolle Bilder 

Aber wer macht da grad auf dem vorletzten Bild die Blubberbläschen.... 

Da ist doch wohl nicht irgendein Schwiegerelternteil mit Betonfuß am Grund....


----------



## KlausS. (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hi
Ich werde diese Woche wieder anfangen Lotto zu spielen.:smoki Euer Teich ist gaaaaaaaaaaaaaannz toll.


----------



## danyvet (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

boah! auf dem ersten Bild sieht euer Wasser aus wie ein Gebirgssee! *michfrisstderneid*


----------



## Galina (28. Juli 2010)

*Action und Party am Teich!*

Auf den folgenden Fotos könnt Ihr sehen, dass unser Teich nicht nur schön zum Anschauen ist sondern auch einiges aushält!  on
lg, Markus & Galina


----------



## Dr. Gediman (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Das ist ja mal nen wirklich schöner Schwimmteich, wobei mir das Froschfoto am besten gefällt


----------



## shake (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

*seufz* Einfach traumhaft schön! Möchte gar nicht wissen, was das alles so kostet. ;-)


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Ich finde einfach keine Richtigen Worte für So einen Traumhaft schönen Teich...

*EINFACH NUR SUPER SCHÖN*.......


----------



## Pammler (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*



Wenn mein Pool mal kaputt geht will ich auch sowas!!
(Auf solchen Festen wie bei Euch sind bei uns auch schonmal 8 Kinder zwischen 3 und 14 an toben)​


----------



## Cloud (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Du meine Güte :shock
Ein wirklich aussergewöhnlicher Teich. Das sieht man wirklich selten.... 

Erstaunlich finde ich, dass der Teich auch bei strengem Frost nicht zufriert. 
Tiefe und Volumen sind da deutlich maßgebend.

Sehr schöne Anlage.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Gunnar (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Sonnige Grüße nach Östereich!

Ich bin noch nicht sehr lange im diesem Forum und habe heute zum ersten mal eure Bilder gesehen! HUT AB ! Ich bin voll begeistert. Es macht einfach nur Spaß die tollen Fotos anzuschauen.
Gerade den Mut und die Kraft zu haben so viel Erde zu bewegen, kann ich nachvollziehen. Einfach eine Spitzen Leistung!
Aber es hat sich ja auf jeden Fall gelohnt! Ich wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Schwimmteich und hoffe auf baldige gute Bilder.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Galina (12. Aug. 2010)

*Fotos vom August!*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Vielen Dank nochmals an Alle, denen der Teich gefälllt. Eure Antworten freuen uns sehr! 
Anbei gibt es Fotos vom 12.08.2010 (Früh-Mittag-Nachmittag). Wir möchten euch auch noch eine kleine japanische Ecke mit einem Tszukubai vorstelllen. 
Unser Wasser hat momentan 24 Grad, ist klar mit Bodensicht (3m Tiefe) und den paar Fischen (__ Moderlieschen, __ Elritze, Stichling) scheint es gut bei uns zu gefallen. Sie haben auch Nachwuchs bekommen.
Liebe Grüße,
Markus & Galina


----------



## teichibald (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Wahnsinn! Das ist mit abstand der schönste Garten den ich je gesehen hab! schließe mich den Vorrednern an "Ein Traum!".

Kann man bei euch urlaub machen ? 

schöne Grüße

teichibald


----------



## Galina (20. Aug. 2010)

*Nur  fliegen ist schöner!*

Hallo Teichfreunde!
Neue Fotos von:
Sprung von unserer Terrasse (3,5m Höhe) in den Teich , Nachtaufnahmen und 2 Tagfotos.
Die Fotos hat mein Freund Martin gemacht!  
Lg,
Markus & Galina


----------



## Goldi2009 (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Einfach nur genial!


----------



## Galina (27. Sep. 2010)

*Fotos vom September!*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!
Anbei die Fotos!
lg,
Markus & Galina


----------



## danyvet (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Wow, das ist ja jetzt schon richtig schön eingewachsen!  Und endlich mal ein "Naturpool", wo es in der Schwimmzone auch Unterwasserpflanzen gibt.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hammer-Teich. Hut ab und Gratulation! Wunderschön. Und was mir persönlich besonders gefällt: keine Kois ...


----------



## Galina (21. Feb. 2011)

*Fotos vom Winter 2010/2011!*

Hallo!
Hier sind einige Winterimpressionen von unserem Teich!
Dezember 2010:
   
Jänner 2011:
    
   
Februar 2011:
    
   

Eine gute Teichsaison 2011 wünschen euch,
Markus & Galina


----------



## Waldmeister (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

HIIIII!
Super Projeckt!!! Super Ausdauer!!!
Hier noch ne Frage die keiner stellte  
Was hat mehr Abeit und Geld gekostet? Haus oder Badelandschaft?
Ich tippe auf Zweiteres. 

Wirklich, meinen tiefst empfundenen RESPECKT!!!

Gruß Waldmeister


----------



## Galina (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Unser Garten (nahm) nimmt mehr *Zeit und Arbeit* in Anpruch als unser Haus. 
Ein Haus kostet natürlich mehr als ein Teich. Ist auch in unserem Fall so. Wäre auch ein bisschen verrückt, wenn es anders wäre.

lg, Markus


----------



## H-R (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Ein wirklich super Schwimmteich, da kann ich mich den vorigen Kommentaren nur anschließen.
Ich bin eigentlich nur sprachlos.
Ich hatte mich Mitte 2009 hier im Forum angemeldet, als ich meinen Schwimmteich angefangen habe zu bauen, bin aber erst jetzt wieder hierher zurück gekommen. Wenn ich das so richtig mitbekommen habe, habt ihr auch 2009 euer Projekt fertiggestellt. Ich wollte eigentlich meinen Schwimmteich hier im Forum auch mal vorstellen, aber wenn ich dann so etwas sehe, muss ich mir das noch mal überlegen;-) Ist glaube ich der kleinste Schwimmteich den es gibt.

Wenn man viel Platz und das nötige Kleingeld ist es nicht schwer einen beeindruckenden Schwimmteich zu bauen. Galina und Markus, ihr habt aber viele Kleinigkeiten sehr schön gelöst, die mir super gefallen.

Die Felsplatten, die einen sanften Übergang zur Wasseroberfläche haben,
die Felsen, die senkrecht in den Himmel ragen und durch Scheinwerfer angestrahlt werden.
Der Japanische Flair,... einfach schön.

Ich muss aber auch sagen, was absolut nicht darein passt, ist die langweilige Hecke zu den Nachbarn.
Das ist das Kontrastprogramm zum Teich.

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage zum Wasserverlust.
Wenn ich das so richtig gesehen habe, habt ihr die Felsen nicht überall auf die Folie gestellt, sondern die Folie nachträglich zwischen die Felsen verlegt. Da ist doch die Gefahr relativ groß, dass Pflanzen dazwischen wachsen und die Dochtwirkung sehr groß ist.

Also wirklich super was ihr da gezaubert habt.

Gruß,...
Heiko


----------



## Armatus (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Sag mal, hast du keine Angst dass du beim Springen die Tiefwasserzone verfehlst


----------



## Koiwahn (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

 ihr Zwei
Als erstes möchte ich euch zu diesem einmaligen und wunderschönen Schwimmteich gratulieren,echt klasse Arbeit. :gratuliere.  Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man im Tiefwasserbereich eine Pflanze, oder mehrere. Was ist das für eine Pflanze ?


----------



## Highway (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo Ihr Beiden,

da habt Ihr ja ganz schön was gestemmt. Eine Superschöne Anlage habt Ihr da hingezaubert,  

Kann mir schon vorstellen, das dies etwas mehr Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat mit den *Steinen*, die Ihr da verbaut habt.

Wir wünschen Euch sehr viel Freude und auch viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Galina (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Zuerst einmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Komplimente!
Antworten auf folgende Fragen von:

*@ H-R:* Sämtliche Steine wurden auf der Folie verlegt - An machen Stellen überlappt die Folie bis zu einem Meter! Wo sieht man die Folie am Rand? Der komplette Rand + Ende der Folie wurde nämlich mit Steinmörtel Plus (nicht ausblühender Unterwasserbeton) einbetoniert.
Die Hecke war leider ein nicht ganzgewollter Kompromis. Wir wollten immer etwas Immergrünes da für uns der Sichtschutz bzw. Windschutz sehr wichtig ist. Ursprünglich sollte es ein Kirschlorbeer werden - der ist aber zu langssam wachsend und vorallem viel zu teuer. So haben wir uns für diese Cypressenart entschieden.
Wenn die Hecke voll ausewachsen und geschnitten ist bildet sie dann eine grüne "Mauer".

*@ Armatus:* Falls man beim wegspringen nicht ausrutscht kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Man taucht auch ohne kräftig abzuspringen etwa in der Mitte der Schwimmzone (3m tief) ein.

*@ Koiwahn:* Die Tiefwasserpflanze heißt: Myriophyllum spicatum (Ähriges __ Tausendblatt). Wird bis zu 3m lang und blüht von April bis September (kleine rosa Knospen an der Wasseroberfläche. Wächst sehr schnell. Super Sauerstofflieferant in allen Tiefen - im Sommer sieht man an den Blättern feine Bläschen aufsteigen.
Meine Pfanzen müssen jetzt im Frühjahr aber mit einer Unterwassersense zurück geschnitten werden um die gebundenen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu holen.

lg, Markus


----------



## H-R (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo Markus,

das mit der Folie konnte man auf den meisten Bildern nicht so genau erkennen. Auf der Seite 4 in diesem Beitrag gibt es ein Bild mit dem gemauerten Bachlauf. Der Steinmörtel saugt sich doch auch mit Wasser voll, und man muss die Folie etwas überstehen lassen. Wenn du das alles 1m über den Rand gezogen hast, sollte das völlig ausreichend sein. Es ist nur immer so blöd einen Wasserverlust zu finden, wenn mal wieder eine Pflanze meinte zu weit in den Teich reinwachsen zu müssen.

Mit der grünen Mauer kann ich zwar verstehen, aber wenn man etwas Platz hat, kann man das ganze auch mit verschiedenen immergrünen Pflanzen gestalten. Eine Hecke mit Kirschlorbeer finde ich auch nicht gerade besser. Und wenn schon Kirschlorbeer, dann den portugiesischen (Prunus lusitanica) dazwischen dann eine Glanzmispel mit rötlichem Blattaustrieb und so weiter, alles bunt durcheinander, wenn man es etwas natürlicher mag. Bambus ist auch __ immergrün, macht aber auch viel Dreck;-)

Aber das mit der Hecke ist auch nur ein ganz kleiner "Schönheitsfehler". Das fällt mir nur auf, weil der Teich so super toll geworden ist. Das mit den Steinen gefällt mir schon sehr gut.

Hast du mit dem Pflanzenfilter eigentlich noch irgendwie Arbeit? Muss der regelmäßig gespült werden?


----------



## Galina (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: @D-H*

@ H-R: Der Pflanzenfilter ist leider mein kleines Sorgenkind! Habe das mit dem Einspülen des Mulm etwas unterschätzt. Habe den Eindruck das er schon ziemlich zu ist - auch wenn ich in durchspüle. Werde deshalb im zeitigen Frühjahr eine kleinen Umbau machen.
Ich werde es wahrscheinlich so machen: http://www.google.at/imgres?imgurl=http://www.gartenteich-schwimmteich.de/assets/images/teichfilter-02.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.gartenteich-schwimmteich.de/html/gartenteich-filter-teichfilter.html&usg=__T6gSLDXBVEJlCwsnB3VWB96QG3s=&h=1024&w=1280&sz=237&hl=de&start=5&sig2=bckkI0tnbaBc4w34neCZzw&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=UDXr-lmasGpTPM:&tbnh=120&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpflanzenfilter%2Beigenbau%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=pg_YTL6LBYXLswanu8WDCA
Unter die Pflanzen möchte ich dann noch Belüfter hineingeben damit genug Sauerstoff für die Bakterien da sind.
Dann kommt vor den eigentlichen Planzenfilter dieser Vorfilter: http://www.teich-center.com/product_info.php?pName=saturn-booster-automatischer-hochleistungsfilter-52-mikron&cName=druckfilter-druckfilter-ohne-uvc
Werde da wohl ziemlich was zu tun haben, aber ich tüftel auch sehr gerne herum um deshalb freue ich mich auch schon darauf! 
lg,
Markus


----------



## Galina (6. Juli 2011)

*So sieht es bei uns aus!*

Hallo!
Neue Fotos von Juni und Juli 2011.
Unsere Wasserqualität am 05.07. 
Nicht nur Menschen betrachten unseren Teich interessiert. 

lg, Markus und Galina


----------



## Goldi2009 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo Galina, hallo Markus,

es ist einfach immer wieder schön, euren phantastischen Schwimmteich zu sehen! Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Galina (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo Anne!
Habe ich doch gerne gemacht - sind auch wirklich stolz darauf!
lg,
Markus


----------



## Nebutep (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Respekt, ne richtig tolle Anlage!!!


----------



## H-R (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Sieht immer noch wirklich super aus. Habt ihr keine Probleme mit Algen? Wie pflegt ihr den Teich?


----------



## Galina (29. Feb. 2012)

*Fotos vom Winter 2011/2012*

Hallo!

Hier sind ein paar Fotos vom bisherigen Winter 2011/2012.
Schnee gab es nicht wirklich viel - kalt war es eigentlich nur im Februar.
Der Teich hatte eine dicke Eisschicht. Doch mit einer starken Pumpe konnte ich ein Stück  zum "Schwimmen" freihalten. 

Schöne Grüße,
Markus & Galina


----------



## Joerg (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Galina,
sehr schöner Pool. 
Eisschwimmen ist toll, wenn man es mag. 

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es Markus ist, der da mutig ins kalte Wasser springt.


----------



## Aragorn (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Der Teich ist der Wahnsinn, wie kalt war das Wasser beim Sprung?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Servus Galina und Markus,

irgendwie gefällt mir euer Teich im Sommer besser, wie im Winter.

Nein, Spass beiseite eine Wahnsinns Anlage, auf die ich immer wieder gerne ein paar 
__ Blicke werfe. Euere Teichlandschaft ist wirklich sehr gelungen - allen Respekt. 

A " harter Hund " ist es schon, Dein Mann. Dass er bei diesen Temperaturen ins 
Wasser hupft. 

Weiterhin viel Spass mit Eurer Anlage und immer wieder schön Bilder machen.

LG Markus


----------



## Galina (1. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Das Wasser hatte Minus 1 Grad. 
Außentemperatur: Minus 12 Grad. 
Geht natürlich nur unmittelbar nach der Sauna! 

lg, Markus


----------



## Galina (11. Mai 2012)

*Glasklares Wasser!*

Hallo an alle Teichfreunde!
So sieht unser Wasser aktuell am 11.05.2012 aus.
Wassertemperatur: 22 Grad

Hier eine mögliche Erklärung warum unser Wasser so aussieht und zwar *ohne* jede Chemie.
Nach einer etwas längeren Entscheidungsfindung bezüglich __ Filtersystem haben wir uns letzendlich doch (trotz sehr kritischer und kopfschüttelender Kritik) für diese Lösung entschieden:

1. Sandfilteranlage für 60.000 l und 125kg Sand + 13.000m³/h Umwälzleistung. Jeden Tag
    ca.  5-6 Stunden in Betrieb!
2. Phosguard Adsorberfilter (gefüllt mit 25kg Eisenoxihydrat) + Oase Filtoclear 11000 
   (Dieser Druckfilter dient als reiner Vorfilter für Adsorberfilter). 24 Stunden in Betrieb!
3. 2x wöchentlich Frischwasserzuführung (Auffüllung von etwa 2x 2cm Wasseroberfläche)
    bedingt durch Wasserverlust (Rückspülung des Sandfilters und natürliche Verdunstung).
4. 2 Venturi Ausströmdüsen (vom Sandfilter) sorgen für eine ordentliche kräftige Oberflächen- 
    strömmung Richtung Skimmer. Fast nichts kann absinken.

Seit 3 Monaten läuft nun endlich das Filtersystem - trotz starker Temperaturschwankungen (Wasser und Luft) ist nicht die kleinste Algenbildung zu erkennen. Die Restalgen am Teichgrund vom Winter werden jeden Tag weniger. Das Projekt ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber die Arbeit und Schufferei hat sich letzendlich gelohnt - damit *unser Traum auch wahr **bleibt.*
Anbei ein paar Fotos vom Teich und Garten zum Genießen und Staunen.
Liebe Grüße,
Markus & Galina


----------



## danyvet (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Wunderschön!! 
Ist das auf dem letzten Bild ein Schlange?


----------



## Galina (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Nein Dany. Das ist nur eine Eidechse aus Kunststoff! 
lg


----------



## katja (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

ein absoluter traum, euer teich und garten *schwärm*


----------



## Galina (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Vielen Dank Katja!


----------



## tyler (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Da findet man keine Worte einfach klasse ,nee EXTRAKLASSE.Gruß Angelika


----------



## Galina (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Vielen Dank Angelika! 
lg


----------



## Darven (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Ich möchte mich da Angelika auf jeden Fall anschließen!  Ein Teich der Extraklasse!!

Lg Marlies


----------



## Galina (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Vielen Dank Marlies! 
lg


----------



## Galina (27. Mai 2013)

*Neue Fotos 2013*

Hallo!
Vor fast genau einem Jahr habe ich das letzte Mal Fotos von unserem Schwimmteich hier gezeigt. Ist wieder mal an der Zeit für neue Bilder!
Uns und unserem Traum geht es wie man sieht blendend! 
Liebe Grüße,
Markus & Galina


----------



## bilderzaehler (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Zauberhaft !!! Kann nur etwas neidisch gratulieren . . . zum einen zum Teich samt Umfeld, zum anderen zu der Weite um euer Grundstück herum . . . 

Liebe Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## Superdad (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Wirklich sehr, sehr schön. Respekt!


----------



## Andi76 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*


Sagenhaft, was mit dem nötigen Kapital erschaffbar ist. Die Anlage ist der Hammer.


----------



## Springmaus (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo

traumhaft 

da brauchste kein Urlaub mehr buchen!

  ä hätte gern ein Doppelzimmer mit Frühstück für 1 Woche


----------



## maarkus (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Die 15 Seiten waren für mich Neuling ein wahrer Genuss! 

Wenn es mal Probleme mit der Finanzierung geben sollte:
Eintritt an der Straße verlangen und die Liegewiese im Hintergrund ist ja schon vorhanden


----------



## lonely (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Wahnsinn  

Wenn ich euren Teich/Umgebung so anschaue bekomm ich gleich dutzende Ideen für meinen Garten und Teich.

Ich glaube so großes Gestein macht immer einen tollen Flaire in Zusammenhang mit Wasser.
Leider trauen sich nur wenige es in ihren kleinen Gärten/ Teichen zu probieren. Der Aufwand ist einfach sehr groß und ganz billig auch nicht.

Ich arbeite gern mit Steinen,Steingärten,... leider bislang nur mit Feldsteinen die noch alle zu heben sind. Wenn ich mit dem Haus zur Ruhe komme und den Garten richtig gestalte, dann wünsche ich mir auch viel mehr Gestein am Teich. Es müssen ja nicht solch Riesenbrocken wie bei euch sein. Es muss ja auch zur Umgebung und der Größe des Gartens passen. 

Ich hätte da noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Hattet ihr eine Auswahl von Gesteinen oder kam nur eure Gesteinsart in Frage ? Wenn ihr Auswahl hattet, was hat euch zu der jetzigen Gesteinart bewogen ?

2. Würdet ihr aus der jetzigen Sicht etwas anders machen, wenn ihr eure jetzigen Erfahrungen schon am Anfang gehabt hättet ?

3. Welche Rotinearbeiten müsst ihr jeden Tag/Woche machen?

4. Ladet ihr mich mal auf einen Cocktail ein ?  hihi

Ok Frage 4 lassen wir aus *gg*

Echt toll eurer Projekt. Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke....eine kleine Liegefläche sowie die "Eingangszone" aus Strandsand. (seinen eigenen minnistrand) wär sicher auch der Wahnsinn gewesen.

Aber zu viele Köche verderben den Brei. Man muss sich denk ich auf 2-3 Themengebiete festlegen und diese lieber zur Perfektion bringen als ein Multifunktionsteich brauen zu wollen, wo man zwar alles hat aber nichts perfekt.

Das habt ihr schon sehr toll gemacht. Respekt.


----------



## luise61 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo !

Großes Kompliment zu Eurem Badeteich samt Anlage!
Ich habe mir die Bilder vom Baubeginn bis zu den aktuellen Bildern mit Begeisterung angeschaut.Mich erstaunt immer wieder, wie klar das Wasser ist, und noch nicht mal ein Hauch von Algenbewuchs!
Ich bin neu hier im Forum. Im August 2011 haben wir unserenTeich angelegt und auch viel Stein verwendet, hauptsächlich Kalkstein (wir haben einen Kalksteinbruch am Ort).
Ich finde, Stein bringt irgendwie Ruhe in das Ganze.
Mal sehen, vielleicht schaffe ich es ein Bild herunterzuladen.

Viel Spaß in der kommenden Badesaison (das Wetter wird wohl hoffentlich noch besser werden!).

Luise


----------



## Galina (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

@lonley
1. Die Steine sah ich schon vorher bei anderen Projekten in unseren nähern Umbegung. Sie werden z.B zum Straßenbau (Hangabsicherung-Steinschlichtung) verwendet z.B. S1 Wien-Schwechat oder bei A2 Wien-Oberwart. Es ist ein Grünschiefer, er ist ziemlich frostfest und hat eine sehr schöne dunkelgrüne-grau Farbe mit Quarzeinschlüssen, die in der Sonne funkeln. Für mich ist es einer der schönsten Gesteinsarten die ich kenne, er wirkt lebendiger als andere. Andere Steine wirken für mich leblos. Sie stammen von einem Steinbruch im Südburgenland (A) und werden sogar als Grabsteine und Solitärsteine bis nach Dänemark verkauft. Auch der Preis war sehr interessant! Ich habe die größeren Steine (bis zu 7 t) alle selbst einzeln im Steinbruch ausgesucht.

2.
Optisch ist der Teich genauso wie ich ihn immer wollte - würde nichts daran ändern - schaut in Natura noch viel besser aus als auf den Fotos - einfach einzigartig - habe ähnliches noch nicht in einem privaten gesehen - vielleicht nur in den großen Japanischen Gärten in DE und A.
Teichtechnik! Für die Filterung würde ich sofort alle Vorkehrungen treffen - da ist einiges möglich. War etwas mühsam, später nachzurüsten ohne viel das Bestehende zu verändern bzw. zu beschädigen. War aber zwingend notwendig, sonst würde das Wasser nach 6 Saisonen nicht so ausschauen.

3. 
Ich verbringe viel Zeit im Garten, ist mein Hobby und das mache ich sehr gerne und akribisch.
Meine Teichlandschaft ist wie ein Kind um das du dich einfach täglich kümmern musst (willst). Biomasse sofort herauskeschern. Ich habe im Herbst kein einziges Blatt am Teichboden, obwohl ich kein Laubnetz habe. Skimmer und Vorfilter vom Sandfilter reinigen, Rückspülen mit Nachspülen des Sandfilter bei Bedarf und halt alle Arbeiten die sonst so anfallen bei der Teichpflege. KEINE Anwendung von chemischen Mitteln - da bin ich strikt dagegen, da ich der Meinung bin mit einer ordentlichen Pflege geht es auch ohne. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte all deine Fragen beantworten! 
Und nochmals Danke an alle die unseren Teich und Garten toll finden. 

Liebe Grüße,
Markus & Galina


----------



## lonely (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Danke die Antworten genügen mir vorerst 

Ohne Gewähr das nicht noch weitere kommen demnächst


----------



## Galina (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo!
Anbei ein paar Fotos von diesem Rekordsommer 2013.
Echt heiß, aber sehr schönes Wasser mit einer Temperatur von ca. 25 Grad.
Die Spinne ist eine __ Wespenspinne oder auch Zebraspinne.
Liebe Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Mario09 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Huhu fast Nachbarn...

ein Traum euer Projekt !

Kannst du mir vielleicht die Adresse vom Seinbruch geben ! Wohne ums eck sozusagen bei euch ...


lg M&J


----------



## Kolja (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Hallo Markus,

wunderschön!

Am besten gefällt mir Bild3. Eine schöne Einheit von Garten und Landschaftshintergrund.


----------



## Tabor12 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

wunder, wunderschön  Großartig eure Anlage und der Teich ! Welchen Skimmer habt ihr in Verwendung  ?

LG Irene


----------



## lotta (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

So toll, 
Bild7 ist ein richtiges Postkartenurlaubsfoto.
Ganz wunderschön angelegt und gepflegt


----------



## slavina (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*

Wow,
den hätte ich auch gerne...ganz toll gemacht


----------



## Galina (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*



Tabor12 schrieb:


> wunder, wunderschön  Großartig eure Anlage und der Teich ! Welchen Skimmer habt ihr in Verwendung  ?
> 
> LG Irene



Danke! Oase ProfiSkim100


----------



## Galina (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ein Traum ist wahr geworden!*



Mario09 schrieb:


> Huhu fast Nachbarn...
> 
> ein Traum euer Projekt !
> 
> ...



Danke - kannst mal bei Interesse vorbei schauen und dir vorort ein Bild über die Steine machen, wenn sie dir gefallen. Einfach melden. 
Hier ist die Adresse:
www.freingruber.at
Bahnhofstraße 53
7471 Rechnitz


----------



## Galina (24. Feb. 2014)

Hallo! 
Nach längerer Abwesenheit hier im Forum möchte ich euch wieder neue Bilder von unserem Teich zeigen.
Es handelt sich dabei um Nachtaufnahmen vom Monat Februar 2014.
Liebe Grüße
Markus


----------



## bekamax (24. Feb. 2014)

Hi,
wow, schaurig-schön!
LG
Karin


----------



## thias (26. Jan. 2016)

Hallo... wie geht es den  dem super schönen Teich?
wie hat er sich in den letzten 2 Jahren entwickelt?
Was  hat sich gut bewährt in der Teichgeschichte, was nicht so... was würdest du jetzt anders machen?


----------



## thias (26. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Markus... wie geht es denn  dem super schönen Teich?
wie hat er sich in den letzten 2 Jahren entwickelt?
Was  hat sich gut bewährt in der Teichgeschichte, was nicht so... was würdest du jetzt anders machen?


----------



## Galina (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo!
Unserem Teich geht es nach wie vor super.
Hier mal verschiedene Fotos von den 4 Jahreszeiten 2015.
Würde die Schwimmzone trennen vom Rest wegen der Reinigung. Natürlich auch die verschiedenen Filter gleich beim Bau integrieren.
Ansonsten sieht unserer Traumteichlandschaft nach 8 Jahren noch immer ziemlich schön aus.


----------

